# Winter  - 2 grad



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

bin heute meine erste tour mit Assos Kleidung gefahren und war super 
Unterhemd von odlo T shirt von odlo lange Hose von assos das neue Modell Winter LL Überschuhe von asso aus neopren Jacke von addias Blizzard ,Mütze von assos 
die tour war nur Landstraße und war 33 km lang


----------



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

jo  habe mir die  assos Airjacke bestellt dann ist der spass perfekt 
habe sie günstig ersteigert bei ebay neu für 116 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

ja und sie soll ja super sein hatte gestern Glück bei ebay und bin inzwischen total überzeugt von assos habe immer kalte füsse gehabt aber mit den neopren Überschuh super die Mützen auch von der hose mit den airblock einfach  top , schön warm bei - 2 grad


----------



## Bernhard3 (11. Januar 2009)

soprano schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch


super von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## kiefaber (11. Januar 2009)

danke euch habe endlich die Kleidung gefunden


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Januar 2009)

wow. und endlich durftest du einen sinnvollen thread erstellen. herzlichen glückwunsch. omfg.


----------



## soprano (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## Caracal (11. Januar 2009)

Wie lang war die Tour und was für eine Strecke bist du gefahren?


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Januar 2009)

Die Frisur hält?


----------



## Exxun (12. Januar 2009)

wozu extra kleidung für dies und für das bei -2 grad reicht ja auch ne normale jeans langes t shirt und n pulli und mir war auch nit kalt :S


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Januar 2009)

Bei mir reichen kurze Hose und Langarmtshirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (12. Januar 2009)

Für  - 3 Grad empfehle ich Pearl izumi.
Bei  - 4 war ich total überzeugt von den Aldi-Klamotten.


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. Januar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die Frisur hält?



Hehehe, verdammt geil!


----------



## kiefaber (12. Januar 2009)

hallo die tour war 2 stunden und ich bin nur landstrasse gefahren da wo der wind bläst ,und Pearl izumi kann ich nicht empfehlen ist mist habe diese marke zu erst gehabt aber bei 0  grad sind die Sachen am ende , möchte den sehen der bei minus 2 grad mit einer kurzen Hose fährt !! keiner ! 
assos ist supi 
die Strecke war schloss dyck  bis nach grefrath und dann nach kaarst


----------



## kiefaber (12. Januar 2009)

wer will habe Pearl izumi zum verkaufen !!!!


----------



## User85319 (12. Januar 2009)

wahnsinns-story

Erst neulich bin ich auch Rad gefahren.


----------



## kiefaber (12. Januar 2009)

ich fahre jeden tag heute morgen warens  -2 grad und die Kleidung war top 
habe mir die air jacke 251 besorgt bin mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ADO (12. Januar 2009)

macht es wie der hier :


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/260125


----------



## kiefaber (12. Januar 2009)

hey das wäre mir zu kalt brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Januar 2009)

@TE: Was machst du, wenns richtig kalt wird ?


----------



## kiefaber (12. Januar 2009)

denke die Kleidung reicht


----------



## Levty (12. Januar 2009)

ADO schrieb:


> macht es wie der hier :
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/260125


Für joggen vollkommen okay, solange die Sonne scheint.
Letzten winter habe ich das auch gemacht, kurze Hose und Beinlinge.
Unterhemd und Pulli. Wenn man keine Pausen macht und aufgewärmt aus dem Haus kommt, ist das echt wohltuend. 

Achja, OT:
*PENIS!*


----------



## erny... (13. Januar 2009)

geiler Thread


----------



## joku68 (13. Januar 2009)

erny... schrieb:


> geiler Thread


 
... und ganz viele Leute mit kaputter [Shift]-Taste


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> wer will habe Pearl izumi zum verkaufen !!!!



Bist Du's, Yoshizo?


----------



## peter muc (13. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> wer will habe Pearl izumi zum verkaufen !!!!



geil 

selten so gut gelacht, wie bei diesem sinnvollen Thread  gehts noch weiter ? BITTE !!!


----------



## Steevens91 (13. Januar 2009)

bin letzt bei -10 grad gelaufen, badehose, barfuß.
hab net gefroren. die klamotten warn echt super!
aber arena badehosen sin *******. 

gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (13. Januar 2009)

Kommt man durch solche threads an Co-Sponsoring?

-Rock Shox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Geht ab, bei kleine Steinen gibts nix besseres

-Selle Italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Nur diese Sättel sind wirklich bequem
.......


----------



## kiefaber (13. Januar 2009)

hallo hallo
Hose anziehen ,odlo T-Shirt an auf dem MTB aufsitzen losfahren und geniessen nach 5 Minuten denkst du  die Hose ist eine zweite haut


----------



## schnellejugend (13. Januar 2009)

Das schafft gore aber schon nach 2 Minuten! Und hält die Eier wärmer als assos, dafür werden die Knöchel schon bei 2 grad und die Knie bei -1 grad kalt!!!

Und bei den Jacken ist Vaude total toll obwohl die Unterarme beim Klingeln kalt werden wegen Verdrehen der Windstopperseite nach unten. Ich habe aber garkeine Klingel und deshalb ist die viel besser als Adidas und Gonso. Die werden auch beim Bremsen kalt. Nur nicht auf dem Crossrad, da ist Gonso besser als Adidas und schlechter als Pearl Izumi weil da durch die Zusatzbremshebel aus Alu die Wärme durch die Finger entweicht. Wenn man Carbonbremshebel hat kann man mit Handschuhen von pearl izumi viel wärmer Bremsen als mit Schuhen von Shimano weil bei denen die Sohle über den Cleats so dünn ist. Dünner als der Einsatz der Hose von Assos bei der ja bekanntlich die Eier kalt werden. Klar?


Hat schon mal jemand Hosen von Fox ausprobiert?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Januar 2009)

Ach wie geil
Anscheinend hat der TE noch nicht bemerkt, dass er hier ziemlich verarscht wird!


----------



## kiefaber (13. Januar 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ach wie geil
> Anscheinend hat der TE noch nicht bemerkt, dass er hier ziemlich verarscht wird!




meinst du mich


----------



## astral67 (13. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> meinst du mich



Nein, nein, tut er bestimmt nicht


----------



## marcossa (13. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> wer will habe Pearl izumi zum verkaufen !!!!



zu hart ³ !!!!11!!einseins!!eins!11!!!!


----------



## soulseller (13. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> meinst du mich



arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigungen werden heute nicht mehr so schnell ausgegeben, da muss man sich schon mental reinknien...in diesem sinn: viel erfolg, weiter so!


----------



## norman68 (13. Januar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand Hosen von Fox ausprobiert?




Da mußt halt schauen wie sich das mit Rock Shox oder Manitou am Bike verträgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (13. Januar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Das schafft gore aber schon nach 2 Minuten! Und hält die Eier wärmer als assos...



du weiss aber schon, dass warme Eier ungesund sind? das macht impotent!



schnellejugend schrieb:


> ...Dünner als der Einsatz der Hose von Assos bei der ja bekanntlich die Eier kalt werden. Klar?


deshalb sind die auch so teuer 


ich schmeiss mich gleich weg


----------



## bikerbene (13. Januar 2009)

meine omi fährt immer mit kittelschürze ... muss auch gut sein schließlich ist sie alt geworden


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2009)

..ich fahre bis minus 5 grad meist nackt . danach überleg´ich mir . ob ich fox, assos oder gore anzieh´n sollte .... kommt auch immer drauf an , ob es zur farbe des bikes passt ... da hat man echt die qual der wahl ..... muuuaaaahhhhh


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Januar 2009)

ahben hier heute morgen alle mit peter lustig gef!ckt?


----------



## kiefaber (14. Januar 2009)

werde morgen früh bei minus 2 grad mit der neuen assos jacke air fahren bin mal gespannt


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde morgen früh bei minus 2 grad mit der neuen assos jacke air fahren bin mal gespannt



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !! und wir freuen uns auf die neuen Beiträge 

und wenn heute morgen doch nur - 1 grad ist ??? experiment gescheitert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanomag (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde morgen früh bei minus 2 grad mit der neuen assos jacke air fahren bin mal gespannt


 

hallo
hast du denn auch schon erfahrung mit dem luftwiderstand von assos gemacht
weil mein fahrradhändler hat mir bei hohen geschwindigkeiten (über 23kmh) zu vaude geraten weil die haben eine andere oberfläche und die luft kann dann besser abperlen und das gibt dann mehr speed durch höhere geschwindigkeit
assos soll das angeblich nicht können hat der verkäufer gesagt denn da verhaken sich die luftatome quasi in der jacke
wie sind denn dazu deine erfahrung kann man assos auch bei gegenwind gut tragen oder hat der verkäufer geschwindelt?


----------



## Folki (15. Januar 2009)

Hanomag schrieb:


> hallo
> hast du denn auch schon erfahrung mit dem luftwiderstand von assos gemacht
> weil mein fahrradhändler hat mir bei hohen geschwindigkeiten (über 23kmh) zu vaude geraten weil die haben eine andere oberfläche und die luft kann dann besser abperlen und das gibt dann mehr speed durch höhere geschwindigkeit
> assos soll das angeblich nicht können hat der verkäufer gesagt denn da verhaken sich die luftatome quasi in der jacke
> wie sind denn dazu deine erfahrung kann man assos auch bei gegenwind gut tragen oder hat der verkäufer geschwindelt?



Das is ja gerade der Trick bei Assos! Wenn du also ne Vaude-Jacke anziehst wirst du automatisch schneller. Und was passiert wenn man schnell fährt? Richtig, dir wird kalt! Deshalb hat Assos die Oberfläche angeraut damit man nicht so schnell fährt und eben auch nicht so schnell auskühlt! Darauf muss man erstmal kommen! Gerüchteweise will Gore aber den Trick kopieren und nächstes Jahr ein Fleece-gefüttertes Kettenhemd auf den Markt bringen


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

Hanomag schrieb:


> auch bei gegenwind gut tragen oder hat der verkäufer geschwindelt?[/SIZE][/FONT]



der verkäufer hat recht ! ich trage meine assos grundsätzlich nur in Windrichtung nie bei Gegenwind !!! blöderweise bin ich deswegen schon mehrmals im Kreis gefahren, wenn der Wind gewechselt hat, aber so ist halt das Leben 

deswegen würde ich Assos-Klamotten nie beim AlpenX anziehen, wenn überhaupt, bei einem Rundkurs !

@kiefaber: und wie wars heute morgen ? wetter.com sagt für kaarst 0 grad an ... mist !!!


----------



## Schwarzwild (15. Januar 2009)

Was ja wohl gar nicht geht, sind Sachen von Gonso.

Leider habe ich davon, wegen der vielen schönen Farben, jede Menge (kurze Sommersachen, aber auch eine warme Regen/Winterjacke und damals, für meine inzwischen Ex, ein sexy Radfahrröckchen) Sachen gekauft. Die Sommerklamotten sind O.K., aber die Wintersachen sind vom Luftaustausch ziemlich unbrauchbar (man schwitzt).
Allerdings habe ich die Winterkleidung von Gonso mangels Winter nur im Sommer, bzw. im Mai testen können. Wahrscheinlich sind die deswegen jetzt auch pleite.

Der wirkliche Bringer, um einen guten CW-Wert auf der Oberfläche hinzubekommen, sind SharkSkin®-Oberflächen in weiß. Werden von Eisschnelläufern schon jetzt eingesetzt, der Sieger der Elfstedentocht® trug sowas, und auch L.Armstrong bei seinem winterlichen Vorbereitungstraining in Kansas.


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> .... ein sexy Radfahrröckchen ......  vom Luftaustausch ziemlich unbrauchbar (man schwitzt).



hääää ????????????  wie geht das, röckchen vielleicht zu lang  ????? über die knie ?


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Januar 2009)

Über die Füße und unten zugebunden.


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Januar 2009)

Hanomag schrieb:


> hallo
> hast du denn auch schon erfahrung mit dem luftwiderstand von assos gemacht
> weil mein fahrradhändler hat mir bei hohen geschwindigkeiten (über 23kmh) zu vaude geraten weil die haben eine andere oberfläche und die luft kann dann besser abperlen und das gibt dann mehr speed durch höhere geschwindigkeit
> assos soll das angeblich nicht können hat der verkäufer gesagt denn da verhaken sich die luftatome quasi in der jacke
> wie sind denn dazu deine erfahrung kann man assos auch bei gegenwind gut tragen oder hat der verkäufer geschwindelt?



Fast richtig - allerdings ist  Luft ein Gasgemisch (Sauerstoff sogar aus Molekülen).
Durch solch einen faux pas wird leider wissenschaftlich erwiesenen Forschungsergebnissen ganz unfair der Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## anne waffel (15. Januar 2009)

Sekunde, das Popcorn ist noch in der Mikrowelle.

Anne...gemütlich


----------



## schwarzes dawes (15. Januar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> ...meine ... Ex ... sexy Radfahrröckchen ...


 
bilder?


----------



## polo (15. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


>



@ polo: cooles bike, neu ?
passt farblich nicht so ganz zum röckchen ...


----------



## polo (15. Januar 2009)

das ist das neue fatmodul modell _xc extreme ritzenbeißer_. die pinken griffe fehlen noch, dann paßt die farbkombo.


----------



## schwarzes dawes (15. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


> _ritzenbeißer_


 
muß ich das jetzt eigentlich melden?


----------



## polo (15. Januar 2009)

ich denke schon


----------



## Hanomag (15. Januar 2009)

aha
kann ich denn eine assos jacke jetzt mit schmirgelpapier anschleifen damit sich die luft nicht mehr verhaken kann?


----------



## anne waffel (15. Januar 2009)

Hanomag schrieb:


> aha
> kann ich denn eine assos jacke jetzt mit schmirgelpapier anschleifen damit sich die luft nicht mehr verhaken kann?



nimm aber bitte nur die feine Körnung ab 100Mesh. Ansonsten fängst Du Dir leicht unangenehme Winde ein, die Du nicht mehr abschütteln kannst.

Anne...geschliffen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Januar 2009)

Hanomag schrieb:


> ... mit schmirgelpapier ...


War das nicht im Witze-Thread: Was sagt ein Blinder, dem Du Schmirgelpapier gibst? Ui, das ist aber klein geschrieben...


----------



## Pycho (15. Januar 2009)

Endlich ein sinvoller Fred. Hätte da auch ne Frage...
Immer wenn ich Rollentraining mach, bekomme ich so furchtbar kalte Fersen. Aber nur rechts. Hab lange überlegt warum - Klar! Kasette und Kurbel erzeugen hochfrequente Luftverwirbelungen, die für die o.g. Auskühlung sorgen. Welche Marke könnt ihr eNTFehlen, um dagegenwirken zu können?? 
Hilfe.......


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Endlich ein sinvoller Fred. Hätte da auch ne Frage...
> Immer wenn ich Rollentraining mach, bekomme ich so furchtbar kalte Fersen. Aber nur rechts. Hab lange überlegt warum - Klar! Kasette und Kurbel erzeugen hochfrequente Luftverwirbelungen, die für die o.g. Auskühlung sorgen. Welche Marke könnt ihr eNTFehlen, um dagegenwirken zu können??
> Hilfe.......



hey, schaue dir doch mal die überschrift von diesem thread mal an "WINTER -2 GRAD" !! deine frage ist hier völlig fehl am platz ! 
es sei denn, du fährst bei -2 grad auf der rolle, dann müsste ich mich natürlich entschuldigen  
winterrolle mit spikes drauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pycho (15. Januar 2009)

Also draußen hat es so in etwa -2 Grad.... Zählt das nicht?


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Also draußen hat es so in etwa -2 Grad.... Zählt das nicht?



musstdu "kiefaber" fragen, er hat diesen wissenschaftlich wertvollen thread eröffnet

@ kiefaber: einverstanden ? was macht eigentlich der jackentest ? wir warten gespannt !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich gefällt es ihm mit der neuen ASSOS-AIR-JACK so gut draußen, daß er gar nicht mehr reinkommen möchte.

Edit: Guter Einwand! War natürlich sofort nachzuholen. Du übrigens auch - Kein Posting mehr ohne Markennamen!


----------



## Pycho (15. Januar 2009)

Du hast vergessen Marke und Modell zu erwähnen


----------



## frogmatic (15. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> hey, schaue dir doch mal die überschrift von diesem thread mal an "WINTER -2 GRAD" !! deine frage ist hier völlig fehl am platz !
> es sei denn, du fährst bei -2 grad auf der rolle, dann müsste ich mich natürlich entschuldigen
> winterrolle mit spikes drauf ?



Oder seine Ferse kühlt auf -2 Grad ab 

Mal versucht, die Zähne von den Ritzeln zu schleifen, damit der Zahnkranz aerodynamischer wird?
Wenn du 1000er Schleifpapier nimmst wird dir dabei auch schön warm.

Oder aber er hat die falsche Jacke an. Drinne immer Peral Imuzi!


----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe beim TE keine Minuszeichen, sondern überwiegend Gedankenstriche. Ich glaube er meint +2°C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanomag (15. Januar 2009)

ich habe mal bei leo.de nachgeschaut
"assos air jacket" heißt ja nur "assos luftmantel" oder "assos rettungsweste"
einen luftmantel will ich nicht und eine rettungsweste brauche ich nicht
außer der starke westwind drückt mich beim radfahren in schleswig holstein in die ostsee


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich sehe beim TE keine Minuszeichen, sondern überwiegend Gedankenstriche



Gedankenstriche ? kommt das nicht von "Denken" ?? da habe ich meine Zweifel ....


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde morgen früh bei minus 2 grad mit der neuen assos jacke air fahren bin mal gespannt





sach mal, was kriegste denn von assos, das du das forum hier so dermasen zumüllst??? 


nur memmen fahren bei -2 grad mit assos, die sollte man alleine schon wegen der gefahr der überhitzung der ho.en erst ab minus 19.5 grad fahren.


schau dir den typen an, so fährt man richtig.


----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> schau dir den tpen an, so fährt man richtig.



Knattert bestimmt gut.


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Knattert bestimmt gut.





ja erfüllt gleich zwei funktion der trichter, knattert richtig lauft und dazu führt er noch die wärme die bei minus 2 grad ensteht sofort ab damit der biker sich keine feuchte hose und somit auch keine unterkühlung bekommt.


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> ja erfüllt gleich zwei funktion der trichter, knattert richtig lauft und dazu führt er noch die wärme die bei minus 2 grad ensteht sofort ab damit der biker sich keine feuchte hose und somit auch keine unterkühlung bekommt.



bekommst du im winter durch wärme feuchte hosen ???


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

kann ich leider nicht bestätigen bei wind super und speed ist da


----------



## Jonez (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht bestätigen bei wind super und speed ist da



hat die eingebaute "schmuggel-taschen"


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

ich fahre nur assos kleidung und es ist das null plus ultra


----------



## Jonez (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> ich fahre nur assos kleidung und es ist das null plus ultra



glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pycho (15. Januar 2009)

Made meine ganze Woche
Neee nee neee...Hoffentlich geht das noch ne Weile hier


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

och denke schon sind ja alle doll
und bin heute mit der assos jacke air 251  gefahren - 3 grad


----------



## Hanomag (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> och denke schon sind ja alle doll
> und bin heute mit der assos jacke air *251 gefahren* - 3 grad


 

Uiii
so schnell bin ich nicht mit vaude gefahren


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

ja streng dich an


----------



## downgrade (15. Januar 2009)

kann man schaffen? mit fiel training? suche auch das null plus ultra


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> bekommst du im winter durch wärme feuchte hosen ???





ja klar, aber nur wenn ich assi bekleidung fahre und dabei noch auf dem apple handy im www nach günstigen schnäppchen für assos klamoten in der bucht suche. da kauf ich aber dann nur die teile mit denen man weit über 250 bei mindestens minus drei grad fahren kann. hatte ich bisher noch nie mit meiner pinkfarbenen raffriff hose und der lilalen descente vakumjacke erreicht.

und nicht zu vergessen, dabei rauch ich noch ne tüte von dem köstlichen assos gras das es letztens bei aldis knsorten gab.


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

fahren wir mal zusammen möchte mitschnüffeön


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> fahren wir mal zusammen möchte mitschnüffeön




bä geh wech, an meine klamoten laß ich nur wasser und cd


----------



## Levty (15. Januar 2009)

PEEEEEEEEEEEEENIS! ... Wie oft denn noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (16. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> PEEEEEEEEEEEEENIS! ... Wie oft denn noch?



ach komm ... dieser Thread darf nicht sterben


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Januar 2009)

@psycho
wegen deinem Problem mit den kalten fersen beim Rollentraining habe ich folgenden Tipp für dich:
Ich bin auch lange auf der Rolle unterwegs gewesen, bis ich irgendwann merkte das ich die falsche Jacke anhatte(glaub es war ne Jeansjacke) also nochmal zurückradeln (war ganz schön blöd, da ich schon 30 hinter mir hatte) und ne andere Jacke holen und DA ist mir aufgefallen daß jetzt auf einmal die andere ferse kalt wird   Ich bin dann einfach mit meinem Rad und er Rolle ein Stück näher an den Heizkörper ran

Aber mit den ganzen Jacken, Hosen,Strümpfe,hemden und Krawatten komm ich gar nicht mehr mit. Ich war letzte Woche bei minus 7° Rad fahren und hatte ausser an den Fingern nirgends kalt.
Aber wenn man bei -2° schon einen Thread über 4!!! Seiten hat was wäre dann wenn ich erzählt hätte das ich bei -7° unterwegs gewesen wäre. Nur WENN ich erzählen würde. Aber das mache ich nicht. So. Basta

geh jetzt heim, mir ist kalt, liegt wohl an der Jacke (die ich nicht anhabe)

Marco


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn man bei -2° schon einen Thread über 4!!! Seiten hat was wäre dann wenn ich erzählt hätte das ich bei -7° unterwegs gewesen wäre. Nur WENN ich erzählen würde. Aber das mache ich nicht. So. ...


Na, dazu passt doch das...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bfhkuXuQ9eA


----------



## Pycho (16. Januar 2009)

Danke, hat sich aber schon erledigt. Da ich mir Assos nicht leisten kann, hab mir jetzt 2 Stück davon gekauft: 






Links und rechts, neben dem Hinterrad. So lässt sich aushalten. Ich hoffe nur das die Gaslieferungen nicht ganz gestoppt werden. Außerdem entfällt so auch das lästige Rasieren der beine.

Edith sagt: 
Bernd aus Holz, da es um ne Fork geht....da sollten manche Gabelhersteller, bzw deren Kundenservice ein Beispiel dran nehmen :-D


----------



## peter muc (16. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Danke, hat sich aber schon erledigt. Da ich mir Assos nicht leisten kann, hab mir jetzt 2 Stück davon gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cooles ding, das ist die lösung !! gibts das auch von gore ? 
ich sag's mal wie unser geliebter TE: 


kiefaber schrieb:


> es ist das null plus ultra


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Januar 2009)

Aahhh !
Gute idee! Musst aber aufpassen daß es dir da nicht in den Kniekehlen zu warm wird, oder eventuell sogar zieht. Dann würde ich nämlich Knie-/oder Beinlinge von Vaude empfehlen
kannst dir ja auch einen Ventilator vor die stellen dann bekommst du das Gegenwindfeeling. Kannst ja dann mal beim TE fragen ob du seine Jacke, unterhemd und Hose bekommst.

schick dann bitte ein Bild wie du auf der Rolle sitzt die ganzen Klamotten an, die heizlüfter rechts und Links neben dir und den venti vor dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Wolf (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
und nicht zu vergessen - mit zwei Gasflaschen links und rechts wandert der Schwerpunkt nach unten,das gibt zusätzlich mehr Grip und somit eine bessere Kurvenhaftung 

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## b00m (16. Januar 2009)

Ich war die ganze Woche fahren, jeden Tag. Von -1 bis -10 war alles dabei, den Gegenwind aufm Downhill-Hometrail mal nicht mitberechnet ... Getragen habe ich Langeunterhose + Überhose nen T-Shirt und drüber ne Neoprenjacke. Das Immunsystem hatte sicher zu kämpfen, bin aber so gesund wie selten gewesen. 

Die Kälte ist mir völlig egal, was mich langsam ankotzt sind die vereisten Anlieger und Sprünge, das ist als ziemlicher Fahranfänger doch schon ziemlich Hemmend.

Naja, der Sommer kommt! Hoffentlich bald.


----------



## kiefaber (16. Januar 2009)

werde warscheinlich im slip fahren nach eure meinung


----------



## Jonez (16. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde warscheinlich im slip fahren nach eure meinung



Viel wichtiger ist die Marke bzw. die Temperatur bei welcher eine jeweilige Marke das "null plus ultra" ist!


----------



## Hanomag (16. Januar 2009)

b00m schrieb:


> Ich war die ganze Woche fahren, jeden Tag. Von -1 bis -10 war alles dabei, den Gegenwind aufm Downhill-Hometrail mal nicht mitberechnet ... Getragen habe ich Langeunterhose + Überhose nen T-Shirt und drüber ne Neoprenjacke. Das Immunsystem hatte sicher zu kämpfen, bin aber so gesund wie selten gewesen.
> 
> Die Kälte ist mir völlig egal, *was mich langsam ankotzt sind die vereisten Anlieger* ......


 
sind die nachbarn von deiner downhillstrecke echt eingefroren? hatte kein assos an?


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Januar 2009)

..habe heute im wald ganz verlassen eine assos jacke liegen seh´n - da keiner in der nähe war , isse nun mir - ich hab sie angezogen - und SOFORT war ich von 0 auf 100 - mir einem dermassenen speed , es ist unvergleichlich !!!! man braucht beim fahren gar nicht mehr treten - und der wohlfühlfaktor ist ultrahoch !!!! wie gut , dass die einer verloren hat .......


----------



## kiefaber (16. Januar 2009)

war bestimt meine jacke 251


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Januar 2009)

Nein das war meine.
Als ich letztens auf dem Rollentrainer dort vorbeikam muss ich wohl an einem Ast hängengeblieben sein.

Her mit dem Ding

Ach.......behalt sie. Hab ja noch Thermounterwäsche getragen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde warscheinlich im slip fahren nach eure meinung




Bei dem Wetter brauchst du sicher eine "Kelvin Klein" !
Zu mehr wirds dein Spatz dann eh  nicht mehr bringen .....


----------



## kiefaber (16. Januar 2009)

och weiste ich fahr assos und du gore is ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outliner (17. Januar 2009)

diese perl tzunami taugen echt nich die stellen ja gar keine langen hosen her die honks habe meine kurze tzunamihose gleich november in die tonne gehauen war assikalt der der dreck und ich habe jetz auch lange hose von assi die kann ich im sommer wegschmeissen taucht bestimmt nicht wenns warm ist der assomist


----------



## peter muc (18. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> och weiste ich fahr assos und du gore is ok



oh ja und dadurch ist man ein besserer mensch


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Januar 2009)

du bist handy, ich cb-funk. is ok.


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

damit fahre ich unterhemd odlo warm
und überschuhe assos
mütze assos


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

angenehm und super clima


----------



## Gepard (19. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber die Assos Airblock *851* , nicht die 251er...


----------



## peter muc (19. Januar 2009)

Gepard schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Assos Airblock *851* , nicht die 251er...



passiert schon mal bei der kälte, da wird auch mal eine *5* mit einer *8* vertauscht

doch nicht so ganz 


kiefaber schrieb:


> das null plus ultra


  ??


----------



## a_ral_hob_i_a (19. Januar 2009)

Ja die Kälte, herrlich, ne jeans muß reichen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (19. Januar 2009)

@kiefaber
Ich will dich ja nicht kritisieren (oder eigentlich doch) aber wenn man so ein geiles Rotwild fährt dann sollte man doch in der lage sein den Namen seines anderen rades RICHTIG zu schreiben.
Schau mal in deinem Profil nach da steht das du ein FoKus fährst ! Und jetzt schau bitte mal auf dem FoCus nach was dort steht

Sollte man zumindest im Profil ändern.
Kleiner Tipp

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Januar 2009)

Das Ding heißt auch Killer Bee und nicht Kill Bee, aber neben Pearl Izumi scheint ja auch Rechtschreibung für unseren Assos-Freund Teufelswerk zu sein.


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

oh danke für den tip 
aber beim schreiben war mir zu kalt


----------



## Steevens91 (19. Januar 2009)

lass doch deine klamotten an? sin doch wiene 2te haut.. manmanman.


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> war bestimt meine jacke 851,top top danke


----------



## peter muc (19. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> oh danke für den tip
> aber beim schreiben war mir zu kalt



dann lass doch deine super-nullplusultra-assos-jacke an beim schreiben, damit kannst du sogar bei minus 2 grad locker schreiben


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

jo hast vielleicht recht ?
bei uns gehen die Temperaturen jetzt hoch mal schauen wie wird kalt oder warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die Frisur hält?




assos Mütze klar war die Frisur perfekt


----------



## torpedotom (19. Januar 2009)

möge dieses thema nie enden..... i stay tuned


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

was ziehst du an brrrrrrr


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

hatte mich aber heute morgen entschieden die adidas Blizzard zu tragen wegen dem rot


----------



## peter muc (19. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hatte mich aber heute morgen entschieden die adidas Blizzard zu tragen wegen dem rot



das freut uns alle


----------



## kiefaber (19. Januar 2009)

warum ??


----------



## Pycho (20. Januar 2009)

Weil die Roten momentan eh so schlecht dastehen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Januar 2009)

Dann ziehste aber noch nen schwarzen Helm an un eine Goldene oder wahlweise auch gelbe hose und gehst als Deutschlandfan radeln


----------



## peter muc (20. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Dann ziehste aber noch .... eine Goldene oder wahlweise auch gelbe hose und gehst als Deutschlandfan radeln



gibbet die auch von assos ? wichtig wegen speed 251


----------



## Gepard (20. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> gibbet die auch von assos ? wichtig wegen speed 251


 
Gibts leider nur als Schweizer Fahne, ist ja auch eine Schweizerfirma. Aber das "Null Plus Ultra" wärs mir wert, ich würde aussiedelen + Schweizer Staatsbürger werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Januar 2009)

Speed 251 hört sich für mich an wie ne neue Designerdroge.

Aber mal eine technische Frage:
Wenn man mit der Jacke 251 fahren kann dann reicht doch auch die Marta in 180 oder die Juicy in 203 nicht um den Höllenritt zu stoppen.Der müsste doch dann Bremschscheiben von einem Motorrad fahren.
Und wenn, gibt es dafür überhauft Adapterplatten für die Gabel?
Fragen über Fragen...............


----------



## Gepard (20. Januar 2009)

@mit-alu-heizen: 
es gibt eine einfache Lösung, zieh eine Gore-Tex Hose an. Wie du weiter oben im Thread gelesen hast, bremst diese durch die angeraute Oberfläche wieder etwas. Somit kannst Du genau 203 fahren bzw. 180 wenn Du zusätzlich noch die Gore-Tex Handschuhe anziehst. Damit kannst Du deinen Speed genau auf die Bremse abstimmen
Wenn Du allerding die vollen 251 auskosten willst, musst Du tatsächlich mit Selbstbau die Motorradbremse irgendwie anbauen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Januar 2009)

Verdammte Schei55e ich´habe mir schon von Brembo gelochte und innenbelüftete Bremscheiben für vorne besorgt

Was mach ich jetzt mit den Dingern?
Mal im FR oder DH Forum fragen ob die jemand brauch.


----------



## Pycho (20. Januar 2009)

Na ja, DH-ler die Assos tragen benutzen aber eigentlich nur noch sawas...


----------



## peter muc (20. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Na ja, DH-ler die Assos tragen benutzen aber eigentlich nur noch sawas...



ja, das ist das vorserienmodell von formula oro pura, war im katalog aus dem jahr 1836


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht die Gustav M in der Anfangszeit der DH-Ära ?


----------



## Pycho (20. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Gustav M in der Anfangszeit der DH-Ära ?



Ja, das ist glaube das 2010-er Modell!


----------



## Gepard (20. Januar 2009)

Sehr fortschrittlich die Magura Leute!! Überlege gerade mir das *Assos Jersey Mumu* zu holen (das Teil gibts wirklich und es heißt auch so).
Was meint Ihr dazu? Ob es auch die gnadenlose Performance der Jacke hat
Das Design überzeugt mich schonmal restlos, da kann ich mich im Sommer zwischen einer Kuhherde tarnen!
Die Blümchen die drauf sind habens mir ebenfalls angetan


----------



## peter muc (20. Januar 2009)

Gepard schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu? Ob es auch die gnadenlose Performance der Jacke hat
> Das Design überzeugt mich schonmal restlos, da kann ich mich im Sommer zwischen einer Kuhherde tarnen!



frage doch mal unseren assos-test-fahrer kiefaber 

ist vielleicht sogar "das mumu-plus-ultra" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pycho (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich könnte jetzt ein Shirt namens MUMU nach meinen Vorstellungen machen per Photoshop, aber wenn ich das hier poste, werd ich wohl gesperrt oder so....


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Januar 2009)

@gepard
wenn du das MUMU Shirt anhast und dich zwischen den Kühen aufhälst musst aber aufpassen das die keine wilde liebestolle Kuh anhimmelt oder vielleicht sogar noch ein Bauer kommt un dich melken will


----------



## torpedotom (20. Januar 2009)

weil wir keine assos sind


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

richtig hast du denn die richtige größe ??


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

und assos bremst nicht du must nur schmiere nehmen und der wind gleitet weiter


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> frage doch mal unseren assos-test-fahrer kiefaber
> 
> ist vielleicht sogar "das mumu-plus-ultra" !



also ich kann es nur empfehlen bist dann schneller als eine kuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

bin heute morgen mit der assos Hose ll Winter und die jacke AIR 851 gefahren super
Test bestanden


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

di mu mu wäre kult und super


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

vergesst nicht die oklay ( lance armstrong Brille livestrong

für die kalte zeit gell und wenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen kommen


----------



## erny... (20. Januar 2009)

*Kann bitte mal jemand diesen Thread schließen. Jetzt wirds dann ganz schön nervig.*


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

erny... schrieb:


> *Kann bitte mal jemand diesen Thread schließen. Jetzt wirds dann ganz schön nervig.*



na du brauchst ja nicht frieren oder schaue wo anders rein


----------



## Pycho (20. Januar 2009)

erny... schrieb:


> *mimimiiiii*



Nein


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

was heist nein ??


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

bald kommt der frühling das wird bestimmt super mit assos dann habe ich wieder eine frage


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Januar 2009)

.....ich MUSS auch unbedingt diese mumu -  dingens haben - die optik schlägt echt alles . und bergauf is man damit sicher dermassen flott - wie in allen assos sachen ,  halt ... werde ab jetzt jeden cent sparen , damit ich bald so ein teil erwerben kann  !!!!


----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

bei ebay ist eins drin schaue bei assos nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (20. Januar 2009)

versuch es mal  ich schaue  auch immer nach


----------



## erny... (21. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> na du brauchst ja nicht frieren oder schaue wo anders rein


----------



## xc- kampfsau (21. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss schon warum ich so selten hier reinschaue.

Draussen ist es 0° C! Was anziehen? Hab kein Assos nur Strumpfhosen aus dem 20. Jahrhundert  . Hilfe Ihbääi!


----------



## Der-zolle (21. Januar 2009)

Hab ich Assi hose und Assi schuhe und bin ich auch schon Dreirad im winter gefahren und is echt super weil windel voll dicht un super marke


----------



## Gepard (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich find diesen Thread total super, weil einfach informativ
Also bitte leben lassen. 
@kiefaber : sind deine Sommerklamotten auch von assos?


----------



## kiefaber (22. Januar 2009)

nur zum teil bei Temperatur im plus bereich kommen die Infos


----------



## kiefaber (22. Januar 2009)

werde  im Februar komplett umsteigen auf assos oder assi 
die jacke air 851 kann man nur im plus Bereich tragen sonst  zitter


----------



## erny... (23. Januar 2009)

Pycho schrieb:


> Nein




 Manche Leute mögens einfach nicht anders und haben es wohl auch nicht verdient. :kotz:


----------



## peter muc (23. Januar 2009)

Der-zolle schrieb:


> Hab ich Assi hose und Assi schuhe ..... echt super weil windel voll dicht



windel dicht ? dafür brauchst du keine assihose, es gibt auch schwimmwindeln, die bleiben immer trocken. wenn du heute nachmittag aus der kita abgeholst wirst, frage deine eltern, die werden's kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (23. Januar 2009)

hab ich schon sage mir die marke mit windeln
bin heute nachhause geradelt und ein blöder hund hatte den schnellspanner geöffnet


----------



## Gepard (23. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hab ich schon sage mir die marke mit windeln
> bin heute nachhause geradelt und ein blöder hund hatte den schnellspanner geöffnet


Was gibts bei Euch denn für Idioten
Hast Du´s noch rechtzeitig gemerkt oder hats Dich gekübelt?


----------



## kiefaber (23. Januar 2009)

war auf der Arbeit und hatte Feierabend ,das radel 2 Minuten aus  den Augen gelassen !!
beim losfahren habe ich es sofort gemerkt , es gibt nur vollidioten , weist du wie gefährlich sowas sein kann.  war zum glück beim losfahren


----------



## Pycho (23. Januar 2009)

Mit Assos wäre eh nix passiert


----------



## Boltzer (23. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> war auf der Arbeit und hatte Feierabend ,das radel 2 Minuten aus  den Augen gelassen !!



Coole Arbeitszeiten


----------



## kiefaber (23. Januar 2009)

jo hatte nur teil assos angezogen war der fehler bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (24. Januar 2009)

*neuste teil und meins !!!
*

*Assos Intermediate Evo Langarmtrikot





*


----------



## kiefaber (24. Januar 2009)




----------



## peter muc (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hab ich schon sage mir die marke mit windeln



babylove von dm ... gibts auch in rot, passend zu deiner neuen assi-jacke


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

Hast Du Auch  Ein Bild


----------



## torpedotom (25. Januar 2009)

atm siehts so aus als würdest du gewinnen


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

was soll ich gewinnen


----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hallo die tour war 2 stunden und ich bin nur landstrasse gefahren da wo der wind bläst ,und Pearl izumi kann ich nicht empfehlen ist mist habe diese marke zu erst gehabt aber bei 0  grad sind die Sachen am ende , möchte den sehen der bei minus 2 grad mit einer kurzen Hose fährt !! keiner !
> assos ist supi
> die Strecke war schloss dyck  bis nach grefrath und dann nach kaarst




Lxkarl...bist Du es???


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

nein micha bin ich


----------



## torpedotom (25. Januar 2009)

den thread hier..... also gz.....hast sie alle in die Flucht argumentiert


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> Hast Du Auch  Ein Bild



Großbuchstaben! 

Bist du Christ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

ja und du


----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> nein micha bin ich




Macht die Sache grad nicht besser irgendwie!


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Januar 2009)

Ich finde Groß-und Kleinschreibung auch an Werktagen total dufte.


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

bin heute meine erste tour gefahren von neuss nach Köln !
insgesamt 62 km 
Temperatur  4 grad 
durchschnitt 22 km 
Max 38 km
Kleidung ::: odlo Unterhemd ,Trikot odlo,lange assos winter LL,Überschuhe assos Jacke addidas Blizzard,Mütze assos,
war sehr gut habe nicht gefroren


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

torpedotom schrieb:


> den thread hier..... also gz.....hast sie alle in die Flucht argumentiert



was heist gz


----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe heute am Anleger in Wetter auf ner Bank gesessen und gelesen. Ich hatte an:

Einen schwarz/dunkelgrünen BH, nen Armani Unterhemdchen, ne weisse Hemdbluse, nen Mantel mit Kapuze und Schal von Diesel, dazu meinen schwarzen Stiefel über meiner Jeans von G-Star. Handschuhe No Name. Ichhab nach 30 Minuten angefangen zu frieren. Achso, gelesen habe ich "Fast eine Kindheit" von Bukowski. 

Ahso der Anfahrtsweg war ca. 10 km bei nem Schnitt von 45 km/h. Puls war oke so.


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

habe ich extra so geschrieben weil Beschwerden kamen ,weil ich nicht ins Detail gehe. ist mir aber jetzt auch egal , fahre erst seit 6 Monaten


----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> habe ich extra so geschrieben weil Beschwerden kamen ,weil ich nicht ins Detail gehe. ist mir aber jetzt auch egal , fahre erst seit 6 Monaten



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, das Du hier in einer Tour verarscht wirst oder?


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

jo ist mir aber egal ,ich lass mir den spass net verderben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerman (25. Januar 2009)

Hier ist heute ein Sack Reis umgefallen, der trug Sugoi. Komplett!


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

und war lecker ,ich mag kein fisch,lieber Schweitzer käse


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, das Du hier in einer Tour verarscht wirst oder?


oder sie von mir


----------



## Gepard (26. Januar 2009)

Ich war vor kurzem im Outlet-Store von Adi... in Herzogenaurauch. Die haben tolle Sachen, sind eigentlich für Jogger entwickelt, taugen aber auch zum Radfahren super. Vor allem sind´s Restbestände von Vorjahreskollektionen, die aber praktisch neuwertig sind (liegen halt nur seit 12 Monaten auf Lager) - wenn man eine Mitarbeiterkarte hat bekommt man auch auf die aktuellen Modelle (dafür haben sie nen separaten Shop nochmals extra drin) bis zu 30 % Rabatt. 
Fazit: Man kommt kaum günstiger an Markensachen und vor allem bei Laufschuhen/Jacken/Shirts merkt man schon dass die Qualität besser ist als bei Billigzeugs
Fazit: Was die Schweizer (Assos) können, kriegen wir auch hin (auch wenn das ganze Geraffel sowieso in Fernost produziert wird)


----------



## KaiservonChina (26. Januar 2009)

und da behauptet nochmal einer, manche Leute seien nicht marken fixiert 

@ Zuckerman... ich befürchte ich muss dann gleichnamige Hose dringendst verkaufen  ... Angebote per pn


----------



## peter muc (26. Januar 2009)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> ....



@ kaiservonchina: hab gehört, bei euch ist ein sack reis umgefallen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Januar 2009)

hoffentlich hatte keiner den fuß drunter


----------



## Der-zolle (26. Januar 2009)

Mit Assos Schuhschützern wohl kein Problem!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ja ganz vergessen.

Ach übrigens weil wir gerade bei Keider und Schutzausrüstung sind, müsste man nicht den folgenden Smily mit nem Helm versehen ?


----------



## Gepard (26. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Stimmt ja ganz vergessen.
> 
> Ach übrigens weil wir gerade bei Keider und Schutzausrüstung sind, müsste man nicht den folgenden Smily mit nem Helm versehen ?


 
Ja, und weil Assos keine Helme baut, unbedingt die Assos Robocap drunter, das verbessert den Schutz nochmal gewaltig, ist schließlich auch das "Null-Plus-Ultra" !





und frieren tut´s den Smilie dann nicht mal im russischen Winter

und natürlich farblich zum Helm abstimmen:


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber diese Mütze erinnert mich an die Film Louis und seine Ausserirdischen Kohlköpfe, oder wie der heißt.
Die haben doch dort auch so Mützen auf nur das die gelb mit roten Ohren sind.
Vielleicht ne Sonderserie von assos  wer weiß!


----------



## KaiservonChina (27. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ kaiservonchina: hab gehört, bei euch ist ein sack reis umgefallen ?



Schockschwerenot - das war dir aber so ne gefährliche Geschichte


----------

